# Look what my puppy did!



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Awwww.What a cute puppy...I did the same thing with Sammy... She tour up a foam pillow while I was "watching" her while on the computer....


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

If only tornadoes were THIS cute and cuddly...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Its funny how such a little thing can make such a big mess in so little time. lol


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey! Are you a transcriptionist? I see a foot pedal there behind the pupper? 

Jodie


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwwww...you just can't get mad at them when they make that face! :


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

touch down have been recorded!!!LOL


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll take yr tornado!.He's gorgeous!.L


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

That face could get away with anything... lol!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! And you took a picture of it! That tells me you forgive him!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

But look at that precious face!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Awww how cute!!! He looks like he had a lot of fun though! lol


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm thinking it's definitely a Tucker thing...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think we have all gone through this. Are you sure it was him???


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

utcarsons said:


> Hey! Are you a transcriptionist? I see a foot pedal there behind the pupper?
> 
> Jodie


I am a transcriptionist!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> HAHAHAHA! And you took a picture of it! That tells me you forgive him!


Honestly, all I could do was laugh hysterically! I went down there and saw my fiance sitting staring at it in complete shock and Tucker sitting right in the middle of this mess with his tail wagging and his big dopey tongue hanging out like he was just so proud of himself. I couldn't help but laugh and run for the camera! I think I was laughing about it all night!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

There really isn't SOLID proof it was Tucker. Look at that face! I bet your fiance got a little too excited after maybe winning a round on his video game and went wild. (And then got embarrassed and blamed it on the poor puppy.)


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Did you discipline the fiance and not the puppy?*


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

lol... looks like hes had an interview for a paper shredding vacany...very cute little pupper xxx


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hahaha - your little boy is growing up!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> hahaha - your little boy is growing up!!!


Too fast! He's much bigger than the last time you saw him! We'll have to get together for a play date soon now that he's bigger! He was 20 pounds at the vets a week ago!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one of the cutest tornados i have ever seen. He doesnt look guilty just sorry he got caught. Now get that rolled up newspaper and bop the fiance on the head for not minding you. I would have laughed too and gotten the camera.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWWW he is just ADORABLE!! :smooch: How could ANYONE be angry with that sweet, beautiful face!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMBO I love the look in the 2nd pic! What.............What.........I didn't do it


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm tellin ya----the cat next door snuck thru the window and did all that!!!!! No way could that innocent little guy create such a ruckus!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

jwemt81 said:


> Honestly, all I could do was laugh hysterically! I went down there and saw my fiance sitting staring at it in complete shock and Tucker sitting right in the middle of this mess with his tail wagging and his big dopey tongue hanging out like he was just so proud of himself. I couldn't help but laugh and run for the camera! I think I was laughing about it all night!


You really are owned by a golden when your first thought upon seeing mass destruction is, "Where is the camera?!"


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Framed I tell ya! What a cutie.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

desilu said:


> You really are owned by a golden when your first thought upon seeing mass destruction is, "Where is the camera?!"


LOL! Yes! He really does think that he owns me!


----------



## PaPa (Aug 13, 2008)

I think you are mistaken. A face like that could never cause so much destruction. Maybe your fiance did it after losing his video game.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Cute Pupper! Tailer had a thing for paper shredding for a bunch of months...I lost a lot of paper work before I was re-trained to put anything paper into the glove box! Good Thing He Grew Out of IT! 

Love the Pic's! Keep 'Em coming!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Awww,, look at those puppy eyes, he's a cutie !! We all go through this with puppies, you can't take your eyes off them when they are awake! LOL 

I still have to laugh at the time *I* was on the computer and looked to see what Takoda was doing, last time I looked he was laying on the floor sleeping, next minute he was running down the hall unrolling the toliet paper with him! There I go chasing him down the hall, he's still pulling the paper into the living room, I am laughing and trying to call him at the sametime. HEHEHE


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> I am a transcriptionist!


Me too! How funny... I just always forget there are lots of us... :doh:.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

utcarsons said:


> Me too! How funny... I just always forget there are lots of us... :doh:.


That is so cool! I didn't even know there were other transcriptionists on this board!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Awww,, look at those puppy eyes, he's a cutie !! We all go through this with puppies, you can't take your eyes off them when they are awake! LOL
> 
> I still have to laugh at the time *I* was on the computer and looked to see what Takoda was doing, last time I looked he was laying on the floor sleeping, next minute he was running down the hall unrolling the toliet paper with him! There I go chasing him down the hall, he's still pulling the paper into the living room, I am laughing and trying to call him at the sametime. HEHEHE


Just the other day I had Tucker in my office with me while I was working and he had been sleeping the last time I checked, and the next thing I know my whole computer shuts right off. I turned to look and, sure enough, there goes Tucker trotting down the hall with the entire power strip in his mouth that he had just yanked out of the wall! :doh:


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

diana_D said:


> If only tornadoes were THIS cute and cuddly...


lol

Puppies love to chew:


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awww. That face couldn't have done THAT!


----------

